# What position did you give birth in?



## day-by-day (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently read an article about positions for giving birth that stated that women who are given the choice will almost never choose to give birth semi-reclining. But when I had my daughter one month ago at a birth center, I was given the choice and I did choose to give birth semi-reclining. Honestly, hands-and-knees felt AWFUL to me, even though, from what I've read many women find it to be a great position to give birth. Now I'm wondering if I'm really the odd one out.

I only pushed for 4 minutes (about two pushes), so obviously it worked for me, but I'm curious, what position did you choose to birth your baby?


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

The most comfortable one at the time...lol

#1 - hospital - on back legs raised
#2 - BC - birthing chair....not a fan
#3 - BC - on all fours...loved it..super fast. But I did all of my laboring standing. Would have delivered that way if they mw didn't make me move.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I was lying on my left side (in bed).

I was on the toilet trying to pee when I felt the top of dd's head and my midwives were moving supplies closer to the bathroom when I asked to move into my bedroom since it was bigger and less claustrophobic. I pushed on my hands and knees most of the time, but turned around to my side as she was crowning. The reason? I didn't have any bendy straws and was thirsty and totally frustrated by trying to drink from a water bottle on my hands and knees. Flipping to my side was most convenient.

So while technically I chose my birthing position, I think that my beverage situation highly influenced it







And I "pushed" for about 50 minutes- never coached, just pushing lead by my urges and what felt good.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hands and knees.


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

Four minutes?! Thats great! I ended up pushing laying on my side, semi reclining. I planned a waterbirth, but as I was laying on the bed while the nurse was asking me the admitting questions, I realized I was pushing. Turns out I was fully dialated and ready to go! Obviously there was no time to fill the tub, so thats just where I ended up having her! If I was given a choice laying on the bed would have been the last thing I chose, but looking back it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

semi-squat with one foot in squatting and one knee down. My body propelled me into that position with each contraction. Had NO chioce in the matter.

hands/knees and lying down felt AWFUL to me.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I pushed for a long time in a lot of positions but the final position for me was hands and knees to get her head out and a lunge to get her shoulders out.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Hands and knees felt great but I switched to a stand/squat with a birthing bar because hands and knees was disconcerting for the hospital staff. Wasn't that nice of me?









Stand/squat felt good too but wasn't as restful.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Both of my DD's have been born while I was semi reclining, my choice. With DD1, I leaned back against DH, and when DD2 I was floating in a pool but when the urge to push hit I flipped to reclining, 2 minutes later she was out.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Lying on my right side with hubby holding my top leg. It felt better than being on my back, and I was tired and wanted to be in the bed.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

I pushed for a long time too in many different positions, but the one I ended up with was a semi-reclined position. It's what was most comfortable at the time.








Congrats on 4 mins pushing (I was a 5 hour pusher...yes 5 hours).


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

Semi-reclined (in water, tho so no pressure on the tailbone). It just seemed that was the way I pushed most effectively & felt right.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hands and knees in water....any other position I tried just hurt.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

first~ semi-reclined but leaning on my left side
Second~ semi reclined squat, more with my arms around my knees
third~ more squat than last time, most support came from my legs and less from the bed I was leaning against









squatting is my birth position of choice







but really its just where I ended up each time, my body begins pushing at about the time I reach 7cm and all goes very quickly from there, So from crowning to nursing my babes fly.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was semi-reclining, on a hospital bed, with my legs being held up & back & apart by DH and a friend. Seems like a terrible position, but it felt right at the time. I mean, I had coached pushing which in retrospect was probably not good, and I pushed for about 2 hours...but once I was on my back, I know I did not want to change that position. (I did lift my head and curl upwards alot, so I guess I was not *actually* reclining).


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

#1 epidural, hospital birth, semi-sitting with my legs in stirrups--pushed for 20 minutes (they didn't know I was complete until we could see dd's hair so there wasn't far to go)
#2 home water birth, sideways squat with my legs against the side of the tub--pushed for 4 minutes
#3 home water birth, knees leaning forward over side of tub--pushed for 15 minutes
#4 home water birth, kneeling--pushed for 1 minute


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

DS1 was born in the hospital Semi-reclined position.
DS2 was a UC. I had been labouring on the toilet when I realized I was pushing. I walked to just outside the bathroom door and delivered him lying flat on my back. I tried hands and knees for one contraction but it didn't feel right so I tried to get into a squat and ended up flat on my back as DS slipped out. Minimal tearing with either birth, no stitches needed.


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

#1 - hospital with OB - on back, semi reclined
Not by choice, nurse refused to let me get up - I tore pretty badly and was mad about it afterwards

#2 - hospital with midwife - lying on my side
Like a pp I was planning to get in the labor tub but I lay down to relax when they were filling it, then I was pushing before I had time to get up again. Luckily with midwives they were asking me whether I was happy with the position I was in to push - but I personally _couldn't_ move from where I was at that point. Still, side-lying was a lot better than on the back - more comfortable, quicker pushing phase and minimal tearing.


----------



## Septagram (Feb 8, 2008)

#1 was at the hospital. Take a wild guess what posistion I birthed in...
#2 was at home on all fours.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

#1: Pushed for 3 hours, at first on the toilet, then on my knees leaning over a birth ball. On my back for about the last 10 minutes and for the actual birth.

#2: On hand and knees


----------



## halfadozen (Feb 4, 2008)

#1 hospital - on my back, legs up in stirrups









#2 birth center, water birth - semi-squat leaning back on husband's legs (coached)

#3 birth center, reclining on bed with husband behind me (incidently, this was my fastest pushing stage, I was pushing before I knew what was happening... 7 minutes... and I was very comfortable in this position)

#4 hospital - semi-squat on bed (coached)

#5 birth center - all fours (just picked the position I felt I needed to be in at the time, did not expect to do chose all fours!! This was the only birth I did not tear, though...)


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

For DD (#2) I was on my hands and knees and I loved it! Barely two pushes!!
Altho I can say I was grateful my friend that was supposed to take pictures of the birth didn't show up in time for that view..

DS (#1) was a waterbirth, I was kind of reclining on DH in the tub.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

In the hospital. Semi-reclining. I had a 15 min pushing phase. They were worried about the baby, so they were doing anything and everything they could to get him out. My MW had them set up the squat bar, but that position just didn't work for me. I wound up semi-reclining, and it worked well. I felt guilty about that (I thought that I *should*be squatting or something like that), but if it works, it works. You will know what you want to do. Just do that.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I pushed my first semi-reclined on my back (hospital birth induced, epidural, coached pushing).

With my second, I pushed his head out while on my knees and after that the dr asked me to flip to my back in the sit position because she felt a double nuchal cord and wanted to "manage" that. Grrrr. That caused a lot of problems and I wish I had not allowed anyone to check or touch my baby or my vagina until after he was fully born.

I think the semi-reclined feels right to a lot of women because it is the most commonly witnessed position to give birth in and I think the social influence is huge. Women so very rarely give birth without the influence of those around them and many other factors influencing them. I know I never have but I hope to next time. The article you are talking about goes into detail about why upright birth that is off your back/butt is the natural body led stance for birth.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

My first vbac was semi-reclined with stirrups under the influence of an epi with coached pushing. It took 45 minutes to get that baby out. The doc also had two people bringing my upper body forward with each contraction. I found this way kind of bizarre, but far better then a c-section!

With my 2nd vbac, I had that wicked urge to push while standing next to the bed, so the doc told me to get on the bed. I was on my back , but partially to a side. They didn't have time to suggest anything more then that. She was out in 3 pushes. I was ok with how I was.

I don't know how I'll birth this baby. I've been thinking about squatting, but also read that side-laying might be better to slow the pushing stage down a tad. I hurt my last baby's shoulder because I pushed her out so fast.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

First baby was side-lying, leg in the air.

Second baby was on a birth stool.

I felt like hands and knees made my torso too small - like there wasn't enough room. I think that if I'd been able to, having someone hold me up would have been ideal. I dunno. Both times it worked, so whatever.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

On the toilet, then my hands and knees for most of the pushing, but squatting, supported by DH, for the actual birth.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Both times so far was in the hospital, semi-reclined. With the first, I had my feet up on the squatting bar, and with my second.. I have no idea where my feet were.







My babies came super fast once I started pushing, so I'm wondering what position I'll end up in this time, since it's our first homebirth. I don't want to speed up pushing anymore, so I'm thinking I might try side-lying. I'd be okay with kneeling or a sort of lunge position, but I'm a little hesitant about the all-fours position.. mainly because I want pictures and don't want my huge butt to be center stage.


----------



## day-by-day (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin_brycesmom* 
I think the semi-reclined feels right to a lot of women because it is the most commonly witnessed position to give birth in and I think the social influence is huge.

I see your point. But I'm also wondering if chosen positions for giving birth are also influenced by what positions we typically assume during the rest of our lives. Many cultures spend a lot of time squatting. I visited Indonesia last summer and squatting is a very common position for people in that culture. It is, however, a very uncommon position for me to be in. My muscles aren't used to it, and so it doesn't seem a comfortable position for me to be in. Additionally, I tire easily in that position.

Likewise I spent very little time in the hands/knees position during my pregnancy because my pelvic joints were so loose that it hurt a lot. So it doesn't really surprise me that hands/knees felt bad during labor. On the other hand, I spent a lot of time in a semi-reclining position during my pregnancy. It feels like a relaxing position to me. So, although I spent most of my labor standing/swaying/walking. When I got tired, the position that was comfortable to me was semi-reclining.

I don't think that I chose that position because that was "societally acceptable". It just felt right. I was actually kinda expecting to birth side-lying because that's how I had done it with my others, but when the time came, I couldn't move to that position.

I'm just hypothesizing here. Any thoughts?


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I've squatted for both.


----------



## gentleearthmama (Jan 2, 2008)

I had planned on squatting in the tub, but it all happened so fast, and I didn't need gravity's help (didn't even have to push), so I ended up side-lying in the bathtub. Or maybe I was even on my back when he was actually coming out. I don't even remember!


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *day-by-day* 
I see your point. But I'm also wondering if chosen positions for giving birth are also influenced by what positions we typically assume during the rest of our lives. Many cultures spend a lot of time squatting. I visited Indonesia last summer and squatting is a very common position for people in that culture. It is, however, a very uncommon position for me to be in. My muscles aren't used to it, and so it doesn't seem a comfortable position for me to be in. Additionally, I tire easily in that position.

Likewise I spent very little time in the hands/knees position during my pregnancy because my pelvic joints were so loose that it hurt a lot. So it doesn't really surprise me that hands/knees felt bad during labor. On the other hand, I spent a lot of time in a semi-reclining position during my pregnancy. It feels like a relaxing position to me. So, although I spent most of my labor standing/swaying/walking. When I got tired, the position that was comfortable to me was semi-reclining.

I don't think that I chose that position because that was "societally acceptable". It just felt right. I was actually kinda expecting to birth side-lying because that's how I had done it with my others, but when the time came, I couldn't move to that position.

I'm just hypothesizing here. Any thoughts?

I think that's a very interesting hypothesis.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *day-by-day* 
I see your point. But I'm also wondering if chosen positions for giving birth are also influenced by what positions we typically assume during the rest of our lives. Many cultures spend a lot of time squatting. I visited Indonesia last summer and squatting is a very common position for people in that culture. It is, however, a very uncommon position for me to be in. My muscles aren't used to it, and so it doesn't seem a comfortable position for me to be in. Additionally, I tire easily in that position.

I think this is the origin of the birth stool, which I believe is quite a modern invention. The whole concept of the birth stool is intended to resemble our toilets. Throughout history, and in many areas of the world, people have just squatted to go to the bathroom. Think of how many women enjoy laboring on the toilet, and even associate pushing a baby out with the feeling of having a bowel movement. These muscle groups are very connected. Obviously we don't enjoy hearing stories of babies being accidentally born into the toilet, so we invent a birth stool to simulate one.


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

I wanted to birth standing while leaning on the hospital bed for support, but there was too much unecessary panic in the room to "allow" me to do so. I was told that I had to push in the semi-reclined position and had an episiotomoy too.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kythe* 
I think this is the origin of the birth stool, which I believe is quite a modern invention. The whole concept of the birth stool is intended to resemble our toilets. Throughout history, and in many areas of the world, people have just squatted to go to the bathroom. Think of how many women enjoy laboring on the toilet, and even associate pushing a baby out with the feeling of having a bowel movement. These muscle groups are very connected. Obviously we don't enjoy hearing stories of babies being accidentally born into the toilet, so we invent a birth stool to simulate one.

Everything I've seen says the birth stool is actually a very old delivery aide. Here are two articles:

http://www.sheilakitzinger.com/Artic..._March2003.htm (scroll down to the section on Chairs)
http://links.jstor.org/sici?sici=001...3E2.0.CO%3B2-9


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

DS1, semi-reclining but mostly sitting up hanging onto a sheet for "leverage" as I pushed out my posterior kid. Hospital birth







:
DS2, squatting on the floor at the end of the bed. this was SO much better, my level of pain was dramatically reduced by squatting. I'm convinced this is how humans are supposed to birth their babies. I was on my back for about five minutes during this labor to have my midwife give EPO and it was horrid. I kept saying "hurry up! ouch!" I just could not stand being on my back!!!

I plan on birthing this baby the same way as the second!


----------



## 2girls4me (Sep 23, 2007)

DD #1-pushed on hands and knees in bed but had to flip over to lithotomy position as she crowned. Don't know why I was so compliant!
DD #2- standing up while holding on to DH. Got to the hospital and was fully dilated(I thought I was maybe 7 cm, lol). I had labored the whole time at home standing and kneeling. Got on the bed quickly to let mw check me, then my water broke and I stood up to let them find the heart beat. Then I realized that DD was coming out. I didn't push at all. I remember them asking me if I wanted to squat but I wasn't about to move. She literally barrelled through me in about three contractions. It was neat(and painful, lol).


----------



## cachet (Feb 27, 2005)

1st- hospital with epi, laying on my back while dh and nurse held my legs
2nd- med-free hospital, on back semi reclining (I think)
3rd- homebirth- hands and knees. This was so odd to me- it was completely instinctual, no time to think. I had envisioned the birth and spent lots of time thinking how it would go, never did I think I would birth in that position!!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a squatting birth.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

For my first, I was in the hospital on my back.

For my 2nd I was at home in the birthing pool, sitting on a birth stool.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

1 - hospital, epi, back
2 - "
3 - home, hands and knees. No pushing!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

#1- semi-reclined at doctor's suggestion (4 min)
#2 - hands and knees/kneeling at my discrestion- (3 min)


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColwynsMommy* 
Everything I've seen says the birth stool is actually a very old delivery aide. Here are two articles:

http://www.sheilakitzinger.com/Artic..._March2003.htm (scroll down to the section on Chairs)
http://links.jstor.org/sici?sici=001...3E2.0.CO%3B2-9

Thanks for the interesting references.









The first article, by Sheila Kitzinger, indicates a different reason for the introduction of the birth stool: "It was a familiar, comfortable posture since women were accustomed to sitting crouched on a low stool when milking a cow or goat and spinning or weaving." I found this interesting because where I associate a birth stool with a toilet, women used to have very different daily activities that they associate with this position. They use the same basic reasoning for wanting a birth stool - they wanted a position their body was used to. The difference is the specific routines in their lifestyle that called for this position.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

#1-hospital, epi, flat on my back.
#2-home water birth, hands and knees.
#3-ditto.
#4-hospital, epi, flat on my back.


----------



## Rachelsmom (Nov 20, 2001)

#1~c/s
#2~vbac leaning over the back of the reclined bed
#3~ubac on my side on the bathroom floor


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

#1, waterbirth, slightly reclined while sitting upright in the birthing tub.
#2- Ditto. Seems to work for me.









With #1, I pushed for about 45 min. to an hour, but she was 9lbs 5oz, and I'm rather tiny so it took a bit. With #2 I think I only pushed for...5 min. maybe? She was 7lbs 6oz and slid right out no prob.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

#1- unmedicated hospital birth, on my knees leaning forward a little bit. the nurse tried to get me to recline while i was in transition after AROM (the AROM made my contractions go from mild menstrual like cramps to really painful) and i felt so out of control in that position that i ignored her and got on my knees. after i was complete she tried to get me to recline again for pushing but i continued to ignore her and as my OB walked in she told the nurse i was fine. the nurse was shocked afterwards that i pushed my son out in 15 minutes. hopefully after that she quit telling mothers they had to recline, but who knows.

#2 is too soon to tell but i'm planning on a homebirth. i think i will probably be on my knees again this time too, although maybe a knee-squat close to the bed kinda position, if that makes sense.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

First and only home birth in very restrictive bath tub, was a squat with both legs on either side of me. It was such a relief when DS was born, because I couldn't wait to get out of that tub!!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kythe* 
Thanks for the interesting references.









The first article, by Sheila Kitzinger, indicates a different reason for the introduction of the birth stool: "It was a familiar, comfortable posture since women were accustomed to sitting crouched on a low stool when milking a cow or goat and spinning or weaving." I found this interesting because where I associate a birth stool with a toilet, women used to have very different daily activities that they associate with this position. They use the same basic reasoning for wanting a birth stool - they wanted a position their body was used to. The difference is the specific routines in their lifestyle that called for this position.

Hmm. I am thinking then, that I need someone to design me a birthing chair/stool that mimics my desk chair, complete with something I can lean forward on to, as though, oh, I don't know, surfing the internet?


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *day-by-day* 
I see your point. But I'm also wondering if chosen positions for giving birth are also influenced by what positions we typically assume during the rest of our lives. Many cultures spend a lot of time squatting. I visited Indonesia last summer and squatting is a very common position for people in that culture. It is, however, a very uncommon position for me to be in. My muscles aren't used to it, and so it doesn't seem a comfortable position for me to be in. Additionally, I tire easily in that position.

Likewise I spent very little time in the hands/knees position during my pregnancy because my pelvic joints were so loose that it hurt a lot. So it doesn't really surprise me that hands/knees felt bad during labor. On the other hand, I spent a lot of time in a semi-reclining position during my pregnancy. It feels like a relaxing position to me. So, although I spent most of my labor standing/swaying/walking. When I got tired, the position that was comfortable to me was semi-reclining.

I don't think that I chose that position because that was "societally acceptable". It just felt right. I was actually kinda expecting to birth side-lying because that's how I had done it with my others, but when the time came, I couldn't move to that position.

I'm just hypothesizing here. Any thoughts?


I think that makes a lot of sense and is a form of societal conditioning. I think there are a variety of factors that can lead a woman to feel like a certain position is most comfortable but I don't know that this means it actually is more comfortable. The article the OP describes talks about why that position is not natural or body led as there is a direction contradiction.

I mean even though I sit back on the couch, I don't pee or poop that way







. The thought of bearing down to poop while leaning back does not sound the least bit appealing to me. When I poop, I lean forward or stay upright. And isn't reclining on the couch during pregnancy not good? Doesn't it increase the risk for breech positioning? I just think we should question some of this stuff. Things do become habits but that doesn't mean they are natural or best or even the most comfortable.

And I really hope no one spends "most" of their pregnancy reclining on the couch, lol! I would hope most people stand/walk/move around more than they sit in their daily lives and standing is a great position for pushing out a baby!


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

#1 - flat on my back in hospital bed with feet in stirrups (had no choice, as I was hooked up to a gazillion monitors because of my DS's known heart defect) Took about 45 min. of guided pushing.
#2 - hands and knees then pressing back and down with contractions in the lovely, warm water in the birthing tub at a birthing home. No guided pushing, took about 5 min.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

First kid: pushed for 45 minutes flat on my back with knees up and it SUCKED.

Second kid: pushed on my back with my knees over the side of the tub for 25 minutes. I asked if I could squat, the doctor gave me some bullshit answer, and I squatted anyway and she came out in 2 pushes. I loved squatting.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Standing up and I wouldn't recommend it. She flew out like a rocket and her nuchal hand/extended elbow took my perineum with her!







:


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

#1: hospital, pitocin but no Epi, more reclining than upright, legs bent but not in the air. I needed my husband and doula to support my legs during the pushing so I could concentrate on pushing. less than 30 minutes of pushing. no tears, just a small "snag" on one of the labia where the doctor yanked him out forcefully when his shoulder got a little stuck.







: I WANTED to squat but some stupid nurse told me that "it's easier for the baby to get around the pubic bone in this position" and I had another contraction coming on, and no time to smack her. They refused to get the squat bar for me and I couldn't get off my back without something to hang on to. So reclining I went.

#2 I have a strong feeling this one is going to come while I'm kind of squatting/kneeling next to the bed, leaning forward. I always felt most comfortable with #1 in that position, and with this one too. I lean forward on the bed to relive pressure and aching in my hips and pubic area. I may wind up taking a kneel/squat in a birth pool though... we'll see.

I agree with the birthing in a position you body is used to already. I remember in labor "class" with #1 I wanted to practice the squat, but I found it too stressful on my legs and calves. In the end, through most of labor I was voluntarily in a reclining position trying to relax. With all the stress of being in the hospital, it was the best I could do. I didn't have the energy to find another relaxing position after fighting off the staff.


----------



## cesca (Feb 19, 2008)

With my first I was on my knees, with my upper body resting in DH's lap (he was on a chair). It was a homebirth, but I'd been pushing for 4.5 hours before DS was born, so I actually ended up trying a whole heap of positions to try to get him to come out. But the kneeling thing worked for me when he was actually born, as it was by far the most comfortable.

With my second I was on my knees again. No pushing at all this time, DD just flew out.


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Hands and knees, leaning into a ton of pillows... so the angle I guess was more like knealing on my knees upright almost.


----------



## ahuck (Sep 18, 2007)

I tried squatting and it wasn't working for me. My OB said "why don't you try getting up and walking." So I stood up and stood in front of DH, I put my arms over his shoulders and pushed standing up, it was perfect! All I needed was some gravity to help me out! My OB was not expecting that! She said out of the thoursands and thousands of deliveries she's never had one, standing! BTW - I labored in a birthing tub for about 3 hours prior. Felt the urge to push and within 20 minutes out came DD!


----------



## carriepurkhiser (Dec 27, 2004)

#1: birthing stool - pushed for 28 minutes (midwife attended homebirth)
#2: birthing stool - pushed for 35 minutes (midwife attended homebirth)
#3: squatting in garden tub (labored on hands and knees before pushing) - pushed for 5 minutes (unassisted homebirth and my biggest baby of almost 10 pounds)
#4: hands and knees in garden tub (homebirth), wanted to switch to squatting but baby was coming too fast - pushed for maybe 1 minute - but seemed like my hips where incredibly sore the day after.
#5: A week overdue TODAY - who knows what position - whatever strikes me as comfortable at the time - depends on how big the baby is and what position the baby is in! I think the baby decides the position for you!


----------



## Bonsai (Nov 15, 2007)

on my knees with my hands on the couch.


----------



## Lzoom101 (Jun 28, 2005)

#1: Standing and squatting with each contraction as my husband supported me from behind.
#2: She came so fast--I was on the toilet most of the time toward the last stages of labor. I felt her bag of waters bulging, then after it broke I moved to the bathroom floor--I had no desire to move far. So I was on my back in a semi reclined position leaning on my right--she came SO fast I didn't even push and the birth ended up unassisted! My midwife showed up about 10 minutes after the birth. It was wonderful!


----------



## pixiemammy (Jun 20, 2007)

Hospital birth with DH & 2 midwives - Delivered DD kneeling up on the bed, facing the head of the bed & holding onto the slanted headboard for leverage, with a giant stack of pillows to lean on if needed. About 45 mins pushing, which was uncoached, the position seemed to have worked well, I just ended up with a slight graze.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

On my back. Sometimes, it WORKS. I had two natural births and throughout all of the labour with them, on my back ended up feeling the best. I should add that the first one was maybe 20-40 mins of pushing and the 2nd one was 6 minutes (but i hypnobirthed - HUGE difference)


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Of my 6 births, all but the first one were on my hands and knees. If I had been given the choice and opportunity with my first, he should have been born that way as well.
With my first, I was semi-reclining, he got stuck, they gave me an episiotomy, pulled him out by hooking an armpit, and then he had a partially collapsed lung for 2 hours from the trauma.

Birth position really is an instinctual thing. Just like semi-reclining and sqatting and side-lying don't work for everyone, niether does hands-and-knees, or birthing in the water, or any of the other "in vogue" birth methods and positions. My body told me hands-and-knees, so that's what I did. I had been all prepared to squat or have a waterbirth, but that just wasn't meant for me to do.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Hands & knees, then semi-reclined for the final push.

The midwife had my husband sit on the bed and me sit up, back to him and between his legs. I thought she was insane to ask me to sit down with something coming OUT down there, but I'm thrilled that she did. My DD was born one push later, right into the arms of both mama and papa.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

#1 - hospital birth center - squatting on the floor with DH holding me up
#2 - homebirth - squatting on the floor with DH holding me up while he sat on the piano bench lol
#3/#4 - unassisted birth with twins - standing, mostly over the toilet! (for those who like pictures as an example: i like this one) This was totally instinctual as I'd "planned" on squatting on the floor like the previous births.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

DS1: Hospital birth. All was good until I announced I needed to push. Immediately all the lights flashed on and people flooded the room, including about 10 residents. I was told to get up on the bed. My legs were held up and people started yelling at me to push while others started counting. I felt like a deer in the headlights! I was suddenly unaware of my body. Was I still having contractions? I couldn't tell what my body was wanting to do. So I pushed like they told me. Luckily he was out in about 20 minutes, but it was a horrible 20 minutes!

DS2: Homebirth. I got in the shower when ctx started getting heavy. When I got out 30 minutes later I felt like I needed to push, so I squatted down in our candle lit bedroom while holding on to my husband's dresser and pushed him out in less than 2 minutes! IME squatting really helped with the pain. It felt so much better!


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

#1- FSBC transfer to hospital-- lithotomy.

#2- homebirth-- supported squat.


----------



## Mimi37 (Jan 1, 2006)

Labored in a million positions; when it came time to actually push, I was too tired to stand/squat (like I'd expected I'd want to), so I lay on the bed, on my left side, with the midwife holding my right leg over her (amazingly strong) shoulders, and DH lying next to/behind me, holding me in his arms. Aww. Makes me nostalgic. (Betcha no one says that about the lithotomy position!)


----------



## booandsweets (Mar 7, 2007)

1st 9years ago - at home, hands and knees pushed for 18 minutes.
This felt good, I had good traction and control but was very eager to GET IT OUT! so I did tear a little. 7 1/2 lbs
2nd 1 year ago - at home again, flat back with a little lean to my right side, left knee way up near my head but this was because my son was in a funky position (slightly OP and needing to get under the pubic bone)
pushed for 28 minutes, no tears. This time (in part because of position)I was able to not go full blast and allow for a slower crowning/exit. 8 lbs 10 oz






















:







hale:







:


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Pushed in every position in and out of the tub ended up pushing on back while my mom my doula and dh worked yo keep my very small and tight hips open.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

#1/#2 (twins, with epidural): flat on my back. Pushed for 10 min with each.

#3: on my left side with my right leg in the air. Pushed for about 15 min.

#4: in a birth tub, squatting. Pushed for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

I pushed standing up for about 10 mins and then moved into a squat facing the end of the hospital bed-holding onto my doulas and DH's shoulders and then I actually birthed holding onto the birth bar with my hands and pushing my feet against the sides of the bar. I wish I had stayed in the squat position but my Dr. "needed" me turn around so I did. I tore pretty badly when he came out and I'm sure I wouldn't have had I stayed in the squat. Oh well. His delivery was pretty fast(25mins) so that may have had something to do with the amount of tearing. This time around I'm doing it all at home so I'll birth how I want to


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

on the toilet at the hospital (no meds). Labored most of the time there to ensure my privacy. I thought I'd be able to get to the floor to squat by the bed when the time came, but by the time the nurse realized I was crowning (I knew, just didn't bother to mention it to anyone, lol) I didn't feel like moving. Wish I had at least stood up, because since I was holding my butt up away from the toilet seat so the dr. could catch the baby, I tore a little, but oh well. It was still a nearly perfect, extremely low-intervention hospital birth, so I'm happy









this baby: will probably be squatting. That felt REALLY good to me, and the only reason I went back to the toilet last time was because I thought my legs were going to go to sleep! (weren't even sore the next day, my labor was pretty fast). I've been sitting on the birth ball and doing a lot of yoga squats in preparation.


----------



## bloominmamas (Apr 17, 2007)

At the my second son's birth, my latest one, I was on my knees on the floor leaning against/laying on my birth ball. With birth #1 and 2 I gave birth on my back. But I have talked to my friend who was at those births and she and I agree that it was that I was in the hospital on a bed and it felt to exposing, whereas birth #3 was at home and I was on the floor and there were only 3 other people present (dh, midwife and her assistant), so I was alot more comfortable.


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

I pushed through two contractions on my hands and knees in the tub, but it was really uncomfortable. Then for the next couple contractions, my midwife had me on my back with my legs up to my chest, while she pushed down in there to get him "unstuck." Then I moved to a birthing stool where I gave birth. Once I got on the stool, I couldn't even feel my contractions any more. There was just something inside telling me exactly when to push.


----------



## Tuwamare (May 31, 2006)

I've done quite a few....

#1 was a cesarean (hosp)
#2 semi-sit VBAC w/episiotomy (hosp)
#3 on my back, wriggling (hosp)
#4 on my knees (hosp)
#5 hands and knees (home)
#6 semi-sit (home)
#7 semi-sit after being flipped through the air for minor shoulder dystocia (home)
#8 almost on my back (I kept slipping down.... don't use plastic on the floor (home)


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuwamare* 
I've done quite a few....

#7 semi-sit after being flipped through the air for minor shoulder dystocia

Did it work?


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

squatting on a birthing stool


----------



## Eloise1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

On my knees leaning over the bed.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

First-hospital transfer against my wishes, gave birth on knees on floor with a stupid slidy beanbag lol but more upright hanging onto a trolley I think, I refused to get up on the bed it would have been like birthing on a platform to me. 36 hour labour, stalled after been assaulted by mw at home, she even admitted it saying I deserved it! She told the trainee mw to shut it if she wanted to keep her job, the trainee mw was horrified and tried to get me to register a complaint but I was still trying to give birth at the time.
Second, UC in 2-person tent, on knees hanging onto tent pole which bent with my exertions but I was half in half out the door. Very fast labour, 4 hours, preemie.
Third, UC in transit van, on knees but managed to get on my feet in a squatting position.
I usually straighten my back up a bit to deliver rather than leaning over on all fours. About 12 hour labour.


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

first baby, on my back with too many members of staff around (+ two cleaning ladies who had asked to come in at the last minute, "to see a birth) , was parched, not allowed to drink, with epidural, felt i was in such a silly situation being made to lie on my back & had no strength to push, was just frustrated to have let myself be so mistakenly guided by so called experts ....

second baby, changed hospital, could move around, rotate hips sitting on birthing ball and go to the restroom, but still had to climb on the birthing table for the last 10 minutes due to some little complication ...

third baby, risked out of birthing center, but still with staff open to natural births ideas, could move around, DRINK if I wanted to, started mainly rotating hips with elbows on a table, did some belly dancing movements too, spent half the time on the toilet (first needed to empty my bladder and bowels due to the pressure BUT ALSO wanted privacy in fact !) and actually nearly gave birth on the toilet since I was "still only 3 cm" 15 minutes before the baby arrived ... luckily had the presence of mind of standing up, two mighty contractions when I howled like a demented wolf, couldn't control anything, just put one hand because I thaught my innards were coming out, felt the head of the baby, put my second hand and caught her on the second contraction, she arrived a few seconds before the staff came back hurrying after hearing the noise I made .... I didn't know it was "normal", only read a similar account by Michel Odent AFTER that birth, in restrospect it was the most satisfying birth of the 3 !


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

With my daughter the standard legs bent and pulled back slightly reclined laying on back with a midwife delivering at a hospital,Pushed 1 hour.She was 7lbs 13oz 20"

With my son i had a horrible medwife* a kaiser midwife* and my doula suggested i push laying on my side with one leg bent and held back and the midwife almost didn't let me push that way







: But i did and didn't tear at all not sure how long i pushed though, he was 8lbs 14oz 22"


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

first, trying to semi squat on the "bed" they forced me back onto in the hospital. i didnt have any stirrups or anything to push my feet off of at ALL so that sucked..took 7 pushes

and my second, on my knees in the water and i caught him. i ushed a trad to see if he would move any, and his water broke. next one out came his head, and the next out came the rest of him.


----------



## johannasonja (Aug 15, 2006)

first birth was hospital laying down, not by choice.
second birth i took contractions standing up, then mw arrived and she told me to lay down that she could check how much i was dialated, so i did a second later i felt a contraction coming, so by instint i jumped of my bed on hand and knees pushed 2 times (total 2 min, if that) and baby was born, and the mw got never to check me.
Johannsonja


----------



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

squatting in water

(I lifted DD up myself)


----------



## AspenRayne (Jul 3, 2005)

DD#1: All-natural low-intervention hospital birth but I was semi-reclined and had coached pushing and tore pretty badly, lots of stitches. Pushed about 20 min.

DS#2: Kneeling in the bathtub at the birth center. Pushed b/c my body told me to, he was out in 2 cx and I caught him myself. Minimal tearing, no stitches.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

#1 - standing
#2 - sort of half-squat propped with pillow
#3 - squatting in the birth tub


----------



## Nonie's mom (Sep 26, 2006)

I delivered in a birthing pool at a hospital and was "floating" on my back the whole time I was in the water and delivered dd in that position. I pushed for 15 minutes or so. I "napped" between contractions because labor was from 3am until 5:30 am and I was tired and that was the easiest position to rest in. I'm a very lucky first time mama!


----------



## MomaLisa (May 8, 2006)

whenever I read a study I always look at who did the study, how they conducted the study, who participated and what exactly was the ? to be answered. It can tell alot about the result.

#1-hospital on back natural (I was young and I think this helped with my ability to flex and stay on track physically) not a choice I must say but the only option, I guess OB's can't bend there head to the side to see a baby coming out!

#2- home, most of labor on hands and knees, standing, this one took only four hours from start to finish-one push (lots of grunts) he came out when I was sitting/standing- it was strange and I had an excellent midwife who would catch that baby no matter where I was!! go kim!!

#3-home, on my side with my leg pushed up against my midwife-go kim- and my back pushed against my hubby, this one was sunny side up and had his hand stuck to his face and his arm pop out with his head!, so I kinda rotated from side to side to get him out-the hardest work I have EVER done

#4-home, on my knees laying over my bed-from the torso up- so kinda squat, bend, hands knees, this one had a very short cord, stuck sidways on the placenta, and wrapped around her neck-she actually came through the cord like a jump rope! lol so I didn't have much time to think and I didn't have much option for her to get out without hurting herself, in fact just as she came out, you can see on the video, I kinda turn to the side and put a knee up and rotate.......the baby told me to do that, so she could breath!! smart girl........

don't let any body tell you where or how to give birth, find someone you trust to only interupt you if they HAVE TO, not for their ease of view or whatever......find someone that will read your signs and help you in your direction.

blessings,
lisa


----------



## kshaye7 (May 15, 2007)

In a birth center, on a birth stool. It was awesome!


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

#1 stirrups, on back, long labor, at 8 cm cervix swelled instead of dilating and stayed like that for 10 hours... ended up with "light" epidural and pitocin ---don''t ask : (

#2 in bathtub at home. My mom got cold feet at the last minute about an actual water birth, so I turned over on hands and knees.

No I personally don't feel that a semi-sitting position would be comfy for me.


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, what a diverse crowd. I labored on hands and knees for about two hours, 30 min in car, 23 minutes in hospital. Delivered DD 23 mins after arrival with DH, midwife, and nurse. I planned on sqatting but the pressure was too much, so on my side worked great.


----------



## mountainborn (Sep 27, 2006)

I was in hospital with a good midwife; I had been thinking I would give birth standing or squatting but when the time came I was tired and also felt like I needed to slow things down a bit so I pushed him out on my left side, upper body semi reclined, with my left leg in the air. (Lots of help from DH and two friends with that position!) No tearing at all, he was 8 lbs 5 oz and I pushed for 45 minutes.

I don't think I could ever do it semi-sitting, anytime I was in that position in my entire labor my tailbone hurt like crazy.


----------



## unlegal (Feb 18, 2005)

1st birth - On my back, in stirrups.

2nd birth - LOL, flat on my stomach.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlegal* 
2nd birth - LOL, flat on my stomach.

Whhhhhaaaaa...?? That's a new one! Tell us about it!


----------



## unlegal (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
Whhhhhaaaaa...?? That's a new one! Tell us about it!

I had been standing for awhile, then went to hands and knees on my bed, then I just became so exhausted, and was sweating so much (very slippery), that I just couldn't stay in that position, and I just kinda laid flat. My legs were even together, and my husband said, "Nicole, you're going to need to move!" I said I couldn't, and he said, "At least your legs. The baby can't get out." And he had to move my legs for me. Hahaha! Pushing seriously wore me out!


----------



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

Long labor, mainly on my hands and knees in a birth tub. Pushed sitting backwards on the toilet for quite a while, then got back in the tub and gave birth on my hands and knees. There is NO WAY I could have been on my back. YEEEEOW!


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok for birth #4 I gave birth on my back again. I guess it was slightly reclined since I had my baby in the backseat of the car







. It was all I could think to do considering it wasn't a huge space. I prefer to labor standing. In the car I did my best to be in a modified standing position for contractions.


----------



## Lovemyohana (Mar 4, 2008)

I gave birth in the semi-reclining position as well. It worked for me. I tried many other positions with out getting anywhere.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlegal* 
I had been standing for awhile, then went to hands and knees on my bed, then I just became so exhausted, and was sweating so much (very slippery), that I just couldn't stay in that position, and I just kinda laid flat. My legs were even together, and my husband said, "Nicole, you're going to need to move!" I said I couldn't, and he said, "At least your legs. The baby can't get out." And he had to move my legs for me. Hahaha! Pushing seriously wore me out!

Wow! "At least your legs" Hee!


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

#1 - semi-reclined. It took me awhile to understand how to push and somehow this was the position where I "got it". Any other position and I pushed with my legs. Let me tell you, that does nothing at all to bring a baby out. I had a pretty good-sized baby (9 pounds 8 oz) who came out w/his hand by his face and I tore fairly badly. His clavicle also broke. This was a no intervention hospital birth.

#2 - On my back - YES, sometimes it works! My plans to birth standing or squatting in the birth center went out the window when my blood pressure went sky high. I also had to have pitocin because of the blood pressure situation. When it came time to push, my midwife had me lie flat on my back with my legs supported in a squatting position - so like a tipped-over squat. I had to trust her a LOT to do this, but it worked! I pushed my 9 pound 10 oz baby girl out in less than 10 minutes with just a skid mark and no broken clavicle. Apparently in this position gravity can help the baby move around the pelvic bone.

For awhile I felt a bit bad that I would never give birth while squatting. But why? I had two great births, the second one under pretty difficult conditions. I'm glad I had learned to roll with the unexpected - I sort of expect my daughter will continue to teach me that!


----------



## HerMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Regular old semi-reclined here. I can't imagine being on my hands and knees, I don't think I would have liked that at all.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was kinda squating/semi reclinning in a birthing tub. I also only pushed for about 5 min. It whent so fast, I didn't really 'decide' anything, I just kinda jumped in the tub and pushed her out where I landed









If I had more time to try different possitions, I think i would have ended up on hands and knees, or squatting.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I was sitting upright on a birth stool, which was a bit too high, so I had one leg up on the midwife and one either up on the bed or on the floor.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Birth #1- didn't get anywhere near this stage
Birth #2- squatting, then laying on side, then on all fours (bingo!)


----------

